# !!! Guide To Copy DVD Movies !!!



## go4saket (Jul 30, 2006)

*!!! Guide To Copy DVD Movies !!!*​ 
Copying Movies from DVD has always been a lick but we keep facing different kinds of problem. There are various software's like DVD Shrink, DVD Decrypter etc with which we can actually copy our DVD's to our HDD even if there is a copy protection lock. There are software's like AnyDVD which are specifically developed just to break the copy protection in DVD's. 

But even then we do face problems some times in copying DVD as we get errors like "Un-recovered Read Error" or "Data cannot be read" etc. This is because companies making DVD movies insert many *Dummy Sectors* in their DVD's which do not cause any problem while watching the movie but creates a hell lot of problem while copying them. As these areas are blank, you don't miss any part of the movie when you just want to watch the them.

*www.geocities.com/go4saket/images/digit_forum/dvd_shrink_error.gif​ 
After giving a lot of time to this and trying a huge lot of software's, I finally found a combination of 4 software's with which one can copy *EACH & EVERY DVD-MOVIE* to their HDD, *WITHOUT FAIL*... Now, don't panic seeing that you will have to use four software's... They all work as a team and you don't have to worry to launch each one individually.

I know it pains when you have to pay for even one software from your pocket and here we are talking about 4 software's. Don't worry, the best part of this is that all these four software's are *FREEWARE*, so you wont have to shed a single paise from your pocket.

*Before starting, its my duty to tell you that backing up your DVD Movies for storage is legal but distribution of a copied DVD is illegal and I am not responsible for any such thing.*


*Software's Needed :* (I have uploaded all the four software's for your convenience and you can download by clicking on the name of the software)

DVD Decrypter
DVD Shrink
FixVTS
RipIt4Me


*Procedure :*

1. Install *DVD Shrink* and *DVD Decrypter*. The rest two software's do not need an installation as you can work with them directly. Mind you that you will need all the four software's to successfully copy DVD's.

2. Insert the DVD that you want to copy to you HDD (needless to mention that you should have optimum space in your HDD to accommodate your movies). Start *DVD Shrink* and let it analyze your DVD to check if there are any blank cells on the DVD which it cant read. If it finds any, it will give you an error saying that "Data error (cyclic redundancycheck)" and if it doesn't find any, find yourself to be very lucky as you wont have to use any other software. Simply copy the movie with DVD Shrink. Incase if you are not aware how to work with DVD- Shrink, please visit *www.mrbass.org/dvdshrink/ for a detailed guide on the same.

3. Incase if you are unlucky and face a data error, Start *RipIt4Me* and click on *Wizard Mode*...

*www.geocities.com/go4saket/images/digit_forum/ripit4me_01.gif​ 
4. Select your DVD Drive in which you have placed the Movie disk and then select the target where you want to copy the movie. Lastly, press "*Next*"

*www.geocities.com/go4saket/images/digit_forum/ripit4me_02.gif​ 
5. Click on "*Create PSL*"

*www.geocities.com/go4saket/images/digit_forum/ripit4me_03.gif​ 
*Continued...*


----------



## go4saket (Jul 30, 2006)

6. Check the "*Rip Just The Movie*" and then click on "*Rip DVD*"

*www.geocities.com/go4saket/images/digit_forum/ripit4me_04.gif​
7. As soon as you press "*Rip DVD*", *DVD Decrypter* automatically starts. Select all the files shown in the list if you want to copy the whole disk. Incase if you have a multi movie DVD and you don't want to copy the whole disk but a particular movie, select *"VIDEO_TS.IFO", "VIDEO_TS.VOB", "VIDEO_TS.BUP"* followed by selecting all "*IFO*" files. Now select the "*vob*" and "*bup*" files of the movie that you want to copy (To select multiple files, keep "*Ctrl*" pressed while selecting those files). Lastly press the "*Decrypt*" button to start the copying/decrypting process... 

*Note: Although we are using DVD Decrypter to copy the movie, it cannot detect the dummy sectors of its own. Here comes the role of RipIt4Me. So incase if you are thinking of using DVD Decrypter directly without RipIt4Me, be sure that you will get a Data Read Error.*

*www.geocities.com/go4saket/images/digit_forum/ripit4me_05.gif​
8. As you can see in the log below, *DVD Decryptor* along with *RipIt4Me* has found many *Dummy Sectors* where other software's used to fail.

*www.geocities.com/go4saket/images/digit_forum/ripit4me_06.gif​
9. After the extraction process is complete, press "*Do It*" to remove the protected cells...

*www.geocities.com/go4saket/images/digit_forum/ripit4me_07.gif​
*Continued...*


----------



## go4saket (Jul 30, 2006)

10. Pressing "*Do It*" will remove the protected cells and open the next dialog for you. Here all you have to do is open try to open the extracted movie through *DVD Shrink* by pressing the button "*Open With DVD Shrink*". As soon as you press this button, the analysis process in DVD Shrink starts automatically. If the analysis process is successful, you are through. Follow the DVD Shrink guide to copy or shrink the movie to some other location. Incase if the analysis fails again, press the "*Process With FixVTS*" button which will process your movie again and remove all the unwanted dummy sectors that the movie contains. After this, press "*Open With DVD Shrink*" again and be sure that the analysis process will be successful this time.

*Note: Do not press "Done" till the time you have copied the movie with DVD Shrink to some other location. Doing so will again make the movie unreadable as the dummy sectors those were marked by this software will be unmarked again.*

*www.geocities.com/go4saket/images/digit_forum/ripit4me_08.gif​
*THAT'S IT... WE ARE THROUGH...*

I have tried my best to explain the whole process in the simplest way possible. Please let me know if there are any mistakes in the process as I am no expert. Its just with trial and error method that I have reached with this tutorial.

I hope this helps you guys. Your comments are very valuable...So, keep posting them...

Thank you.


----------



## pranshu (Jul 30, 2006)

Simpley great tutorial. fllowwed the instructions and was able to copy a few movies that I was never able to do.

Thanks go4saket.

Deserves to be STICKY.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 31, 2006)

hey does dvd shrink compress to divx/xvid or just copies...

How do i copy the tracks from my dvd to xvid/divx avi files...


----------



## go4saket (Jul 31, 2006)

DVD shrink wont convert it to DIVX/XVID. There are two ways to do this...

Either first copy the movie through DVD Shrink and then use any software to convert it to DIVX/XVID or else, before pressing the "Done" button in RipIt4Me, instead of starting DVD Shrink, start the software that can convert it to DIVX/XVID. After it gets converted, press the Done button and delete the files stored by RipIt4Me.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 31, 2006)

well i was looking abround that net since that post and finally after downloading a host of software to convert to divx/xvid i found * Auto Gordan Knot* and man it is superb.

it installs everything... all the tools and automates the original GK. smooth as honey....
in just a few short clicks and simple interface in automitically configers virtual dub-lame-dive/xvid config-multipass-subtitles--everything


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 31, 2006)

Can any body tell me s/w for converting Xvid/Divx..to DVD format ..to be burnt on to DVD??


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 31, 2006)

well if u have the xvid/divx files created using ESS then they can be run as it is on most dvd players...

otherwise use nero


----------



## go4saket (Jul 31, 2006)

Try Intervideo DVDCopy


----------



## coolendra (Aug 3, 2006)

can any1 write a tut. on ripping a DVD using Gordian Knot nd not AutoGK ??


----------



## go4saket (Aug 3, 2006)

Ofcourse you can write a tutorial, but do take care that your dont commit mistakes in that coz it is some thing that many are going to follow.... So be sure before posting any thing...


----------



## coolendra (Aug 3, 2006)

hee hee... i meant to say that can u(go4saket) or any1 else write a step by step tut. for AutoGK to rip a DVD into 700 mb divx ??????


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 3, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> well if u have the xvid/divx files created using ESS then they can be run as it is on most dvd players...
> 
> otherwise use nero



WHat is ESS?? How can i find if the movie is created with ESS???
I tried using NEro to burn those Xvid/divx movies on my dvd but it gaev ..FORMAT NOT SUPPORTED???


----------



## go4saket (Aug 20, 2006)

Can someone tell me a software with which I can make Menu's for DVD Movies. The software should support sub-titles, aminated menu's if possible and most important, should not re-encode the movie all over again.

I have tried Nero Vision & Nero Recode, but both of them reencodes the movies all over again. DVD Lab Pro is quite complicated. So please dont recommend me any of these softwares.


----------



## go4saket (Aug 27, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Can any body tell me s/w for converting Xvid/Divx..to DVD format ..to be burnt on to DVD??



Try ConvertXtoDVD from VSO. Its one of the best and can automatically calculate the average bitrate if you have more than one movie for a DVD. Very good output and fairly simple to use...


----------



## go4saket (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok, I need some help with regard to converting DVD movies to XVID. I am using AutoGordian Knot and want to know if there is any option with which I can trip off the credits present at the end of movies. I did find an option where in one can reduce the quality of the credits, but I want to trip them off completely...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 10, 2006)

i dont think u can select a part of the movie in autoGK.
u will need to use gordian knot. it has all features i think. tho i havent tried it myself. it doesnt make much of a difference tho. the credits are like 5 mins and the movie is 100 mins+ so 5% only


----------



## shaurya (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice one. Thanks...Did help a lot...


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 9, 2007)

Really impressive!!
Can I do the same with CDs also??
If not then please tell me appropriate tools to do so.


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 9, 2007)

For all Kinds of Tuts on Copying,Ripping,Editing and other stuff related to movies..Visit
www.doom9.org/


----------



## go4saket (Feb 9, 2007)

Chetan1991 said:
			
		

> Really impressive!!
> Can I do the same with CDs also??
> If not then please tell me appropriate tools to do so.



No Chetan, the dummy sector problem is not present with VCD's. So you dont need to follow this procedure with it. As for VCD, try VCD Cutter. I am sure it will fulfill most of your needs.


----------



## go4saket (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys, can some one guide me as to how can I convert DV-AVI to XVID/DIVX. Is it possible with Auto Gordian Knot.


----------



## plsoft (Mar 6, 2007)

U can try Tmpgenc Xpress, or r u looking only for freewares?


----------



## go4saket (Mar 6, 2007)

Tmpgenc Xpress? Are you sure it can convert DV-AVI to XVID... As per my knowladge, it doesnt convery to XVID.


----------



## plsoft (Mar 6, 2007)

There is an option for XVID but mine always gives errors while encoding, i haven't figured out the problem yet. Maybe u shud giv it a try. Alternatively you can use Pinnacle Studio to edit and convert to avi (Codec of your choice).


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

First of all i copy the files to my hard disk using DVD-Decrypter. Then i use VIRTUALDUB MOD to cinvert it into a compressed AVI.
Thats the simplest method. and its not that much time consuming.


----------



## go4saket (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, got successful with Auto Gordian Knot. All it needed was DV-II type video. So no problem now.


----------



## go4saket (Jul 11, 2007)

You are welcome ax3. BTW, you said you made a DVD with three movies. Why only three, you could have always packed 6 in XVID or DIVX format, i.e. if your DVD player supports MPEG4. The quality of XVID/DIVX is anyday better than that of compressed movies in DVD format.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## New (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice tut with good explanation..Btw can anyone tell which is best freeware to convert DVD to Divx/Xvid?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2007)

Auto Gordian


----------



## New (Nov 30, 2007)

^Thanks.. Is that good enough compare to Virtual Dub?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2007)

Dude I tried lot of softwares to convert DVD to Divx and Xvid but I finally thought Auto Gordian is good and easy ! I havent tried virtual Dub! I think you need to be a little pro to use Virtual Dub not so intuitive as Auto Gordian!


----------



## New (Nov 30, 2007)

I have been using Virtual Dub for last one year and it's a good softy..Anyways  willl give try to Auto Gordian.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

I have searching for this ..thanks for providing a quality article.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks fro the appreciation guys! As for converting DVD to XVID/DIVX, its rightly said to use Auto Gordian Knot. AGK uses Virtual Dub in the base for the conversion.


----------



## thetillian (Jun 1, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Can someone tell me a software with which I can make Menu's for DVD Movies. The software should support sub-titles, aminated menu's if possible and most important, should not re-encode the movie all over again.
> 
> I have tried Nero Vision & Nero Recode, but both of them reencodes the movies all over again. DVD Lab Pro is quite complicated. So please dont recommend me any of these softwares.



I think the most of the softwares used to create animated menus are shareware and i use Adobe Encore DVD, an excellent tool should suffice all your need's, it's very easy to use try it man


----------

